# Potential ?Cure? for Type 1 Diabetes?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Potential ‘Cure’ for Type 1 Diabetes? ScienceDaily – Type 1 diabetes could be converted to an asymptomatic, non-insulin-dependent disorder by eliminating the actions of a specific hormone, new findings by UT Southwestern Medical Center researchers suggest. These findings in mice show that insulin becomes completely superfluous and its absence does not cause diabetes or any [...]

*Read More...*


----------

